# Bowhunter throwing landmines



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Soooo @bowhunter444 was offering a free humidor for grabs to newbs. I explained that I was no newb and that personally moved my abundant collection of CI exclusive sticks to a cooler ages ago &#128513;. I had gifted 2 of my old 20 count humidor this year to some friends who just started smoking during the pandemic and I have another friend that I'd like to gift one too...well I got tripped up in the cross hairs too. He loaded the humidor!!!

The accessories will be also be passed to those in need but as 4/5 sticks are new to me, they will be staying with me &#129315;. Thanks again!!!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Double PIF .. nicely done guys

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter444 (Oct 16, 2020)

Glad it finally made it to you! Only took the post office 11days to get it two states away

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aimless1 (Jul 24, 2020)

Well done gentlemen


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

bowhunter444 said:


> Glad it finally made it to you! Only took the post office 11days to get it two states away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Still got here sooner then I thought it would. Some stuff I shipped out before still hasn't arrived at their destination!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Awesome gesture 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Landmines!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Nicely done...Tony is always throwin love around...Solid @bowhunter444 !

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

mrolland5500 said:


> Landmines!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back @mrolland5500 !!!



Hickorynut said:


> Nicely done...Tony is always throwin love around...Solid @bowhunter444 !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Not sure what you implying there but do you need some love thrown towards GA direction?


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Very nice explosion!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bowhunter444 said:


> Glad it finally made it to you! Only took the post office 11days to get it two states away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice Hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Use FED-EX or UPS!
They are also slower than normal but still on time most of the time!
Post office is a broken machine.
I lost 3 packages since before the holidays just vanished .
2 that were mailed right after Thanksgiving landed after the New Year.
You send priority mail and they are not even honoring their time frame guarantee.
And if you put in a claim to get paid because priority mail is insured Good Luck!
Plan on waiting 3-6 months this is their estimate.
Also plan on supplying a blood and stool sample.:vs_laugh:
Didn't mean to jack your thread just wanted to warn my fellow BOTL.
Many packages stolen by temps and replacement workers.
Lets not forget about postal employees that just throw mail away.
Many drink the Kool-Aid and swear by the USPS there is much misinformation out there.
Peace to all!:vs_cool:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

That was very thoughtful, nice humidor, accessories and cigars. Well done Sir! @bowhunter444


----------

